# Help my horse is biting me and tries to kick me!



## buddysmom (May 9, 2009)

I am searching to see if gelding him will help stop this agressive behavior?; We got him in September. He was a huge sweetheart when we got him. I have taken him on walks and he was fine. Then he started trying to bite us. When he tries to bite me I tell him firmly NO and I twist his upper lip. We have not started to train him yet, it was winter and all we did was spend time with him, brush him, walk him, etc. The agressive behavior is getting much much MUCH worse. Now when I go out there to brush him and feed him etc. he immediately tries to bite me. And I bet he tries to bite me 10 times every day. He has also reared up and pawed at me as well, two different times. I don't know what to do--we are going to take him to the vet to get him fixed...I was just wondering as this is my first miniature horse if anyone else has had these problems and if getting him fixed will help the behavior, or is it something I am doing wrong and need to do better? What do you guys do if your horse tries to bite you? How do you handle that? Thanks so much for any help you guys can give!


----------



## Valerie (May 9, 2009)

I would definitely get him gelded, the sooner the better. Of course this is just my opinion from my personal experience with my guy Rascal.

I know that the colt we raised was a biter from the get go and he ended up starting to rear & strike......(this behavior got worse as he aged).....we finally got him gelded (long story, he was a cyrpto) anyway, after his gelding surgery he is such a nice boy now.

Mind you I did everything I could and asked for a lot of advice on getting a horse to stop biting and frankly nothing worked on him, so I can say with all certainy in our case the gelding surgery did the trick.

He is a new horse, new attitude, etc.

Good luck....hope it all goes well and just please becareful I know that I was struck a couple of different times and had I gelding Rascal at 1 or just after, I probably would have stopped a lot of his bad behavior....and I would have been more safe. I waited to see if his testicles would both descend, which they never did, hence the long wait.........hindsight I would have gelded much, much earlier!


----------



## Sandee (May 9, 2009)

A trainer told us when we first got our stallion and he was rearing that you should holler at him and tug on the lead hard enough even to make him fall. "If you show him that on two legs he's NOT in control, then he'll learn to keep his feet on the ground."


----------



## Genie (May 9, 2009)

We have a 4H group and the training video today was partially dealing with behavior. The horse handler was comparing the handling of the horse to the interaction of horses in the field.

We tend to deal with the horse as "person to horse" and the horse does not understand "person talk" however, they do understand horse to horse behaviour.

She said biting and kicking is how the horse gets the attention of other horses and moves them out of their space.

She suggested we deal with our horse with a "bite" which isn't biting of course, but a sharp tap or jab on the shoulder or ribs and tells them to stay out of our space and a sharp pull on the halter so the nose piece hits the tender spot on the top of the nose and give a "growl", strong voice, whatever works to make them listen and say "settle" or whatever your term is going to be to let the horse know you are the boss when they are on the lead.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 9, 2009)

My first question has to be..."Do you want to geld him??" as gelding is not a magic thing, it will not stop this behaviour.

I have three stallions, ranging form three to thirty and none of them bites.

The yearling colt, however, he will bite if I let him.

Does this colt have other colts to play with??

Does he have toys??

Because it sounds to me as if he is trying to get you to play with him, and this is how colts play, they play rough, and gelding has no effect on that at all.

I agree you need to let him know this is not acceptable behaviour when he is haltered (or any time with a human, come to that) but you have also to see it from his point of view.

He sounds bored and fed up to me, with no outlet for his extra energy.

If you are not going to be breeding then you do not need a stallion, and gelding him is the way to go for his sake as much as yours, but if you cannot sort out the bad manners, is there a trainer near you, does not have to be a Mini trainer, who could do it for you, or at least help you out???


----------



## Kootenay (May 9, 2009)

I vote for gelding him.

My horse buddy who will be turning 5 was a holy terror as a stallion. Same thing--pretty quiet at first, then the biting, rearing, chasing/attacking. I honestly was ready to put him down as I thought it was neurological.

It did take a year or so for him to fully calm down after gelding, but I must say it was the best decision, as he is now a calm, quiet well behaved gentleman. My farrier asked if he was a stallion the other day, as he has 'that look'. He's matured into a very handsome little guy.

Hope you get it all worked out with your boy.


----------



## Ashley (May 9, 2009)

Gelding my help but doesnt always help. I had a 2 year old gelding that did this, except he would latch on and not let go. Finally I had enough, I had just gotten home from work and was feeding when he did this to me. Wouldnt let go, and actually left a good sized black and blue mark. I happened to have my steal toes on and kicked him one in the butt, he never bit me again after that.


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 9, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Training, training, training..... That's what will help.... You need to be handling that boy and working with him everyday. Let him no what's not acceptable and praise him for his good behavior. [/SIZE]_

Also if your not utilizing him for breeding; GELD him.....


----------



## Marty (May 9, 2009)

I do think you should geld your horse because you are a newbie and stallion behavior can get down right dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. However, gelding a colt is not a quick fix or a magic cure for an ill mannered or no mannered horse. Stallions are driven by raging hormones.

Gelding will help keep those hormones in check but it will take a bit of time for it to kick in. Won't happen over night but will certainly help.

What you can do right now is take yourself to _Breeders Connect_ which is listed above. Scroll down to your location and try and find someone close by who can give you and your horse basic lessons in horse handling.......boot camp. You need help and sometimes you have to be shown just what to do and when to do it. It will be fun for you both and you'll meet a new friend too.


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2009)

Gelding will "mute" his aggression but it will not get him out of a habit. I'm a huge, huge fan of geldings and if you're not planning to breed him, there is NO reason not to go on and geld him. It will be one step towards making everyone happier.

However, if he were mine, he'd be getting a different sort of "attitude adjustment" in addition to the gelding and it would start tonight. I'd carry a crop or a switch and the next time he came at me, I would say "QUIT" in a stern tone and swat him GOOD on his shoulder. Your hands will make zero impression but a switch or a crop will. Then, to be honest, I would tempt him for a few days to try it again and give me the chance to show him "if you bite, this is what the boss mare does back to you." My horses know... they love me but I just give most of them The Look and they cool it. They know you cannot play with people that way (biting, kicking... b/c they will get it back 5 fold).

Even though they are small horses, they can still seriously hurt people -- kids and adults alike. We have a forum member years ago and her lip was bit off by her stallion. Not bit, bit OFF! So never underestimate what these guys can do.


----------



## icspots (May 9, 2009)

Genie is right, horses don't understand people talk, now gelding is not a magic pill, it will not automatically stop bad behavior. I have lots of stallions and they are nicer to be around than the mares, really gentlemen, but they also learned early on that I'm the "lead mare", and since I haven't perfected the art of "pinning my ears", I kinda hunch over and advance on them and whatever impolite thing that happens to be coming out of my mouth is going on, and trust me, that sight is about enough to stop stupid youthful hormonal behavior in it's tracks! If they are on the halter at the time, a good downward snap on the lead along with a strongly worded "NO", it really doesn't take long for them to start respecting you as the lead mare, the occasional jab to simulate biting will also re-inforce your leadership role. But to expect the brain surgery to magically correct the behavior is a false assumption, I've seen some pretty nasty little geldings out there that could disprove that theory!


----------



## Carolyn R (May 9, 2009)

Gelding is not a magic pill, as stated, but, it does take the edge off the entire hormonal rage issue. Just my experience, one I had that was going on two, he was awful, positive reinforcement didn't work, horse talk didn't work, he was *constantly challanging *me being the alpha mare. I finially had enough, gelded him and began to see a HUGE difference in a few days. He is a gentleman man, lays his head on my chest to pick the crud from his face, puts his head on the stall doors at night for kisses when I turn out the barn light, it made a world of difference.* In his case, it was his hormones getting in the way* this is not always the case. I have a stallion that is just awesome, the colt, in my opinion, was not a good representation of the breed with his poor behavior.


----------



## buddysmom (May 9, 2009)

You guys are awesome, I have learned so much already. We went out and spent the morning with him, brushing him and did what you all said. We took him for a walk and he has calmed down some. I really appreciate all of your input. We are not going to be breeding him, so we are going to geld him for sure. I need to show him who is boss and that behavior is not tolerated. I just was not sure how to do it. You guys have been so much help! I will keep you posted on how it all goes!!!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mizbeth (May 10, 2009)

I agree with Jill and others. Gelding is NOT a cure all for bad behavior. He needs work and he needs to know what is acceptable and what is not. He sounds a bit spoiled and thinks you are one of horse buddies.

Good luck......

Beth


----------



## barnbum (May 10, 2009)

I bought Jazz as a 4 month old colt. I wanted us to understand each other before he got bigger. We had some rough times--he pulled everything on me. I even put him up for sale for 2 hours after one particular hard day.



But, I decided to dig in my heels and make it work. Jazz has a sweetheart personality--but had to get through some growing pains.



I worked with him daily--even if it was for a short time. Consistency is key. If you're patience is short one day or you're rushed--don't take him out--just groom. *Always end on a good note. * Get a good growl.



Find what works--and stick with it.

My stallion gave me 4 beautiful foals and was gelded in March. He is now on his second day of being pastured with fillies (ages 2 and 4) and is gentler than ever. I didn't notice a change for about 4-5 weeks--but he was a sweetheart before, so it's more his behavior toward the mares I'm noticing. I will say too--when he was pastured for many months with my two mares--it was the lead mare who taught him the proper way to behave in horseland.





Good luck!!

Oh--my first colt just arrived, and after 5 fillies holy moly what a differerence! So, he started with manner lessons on day 3 of life.



He's already settled--and calls me for attention.


----------



## lucky lodge (May 10, 2009)

my friend has a quarteer horse ,2 1/2 gelding and he is always trying to bit you,, she has tried everything you guys have suggested but still trys to bite.and she got the horse for her 13yr daughter...can anyone help....


----------



## wildoak (May 10, 2009)

> he is always trying to bit you,, she has tried everything you guys have suggested but still trys to bite.and she got the horse for her 13yr daughter...can anyone help....


Your friend is dealing with probably close to 1000 pounds of bad manners - she needs to run not walk to a good trainer or experienced horse person in her area and get help, especially as this is a child's horse. Miniatures can certainly hurt you as any horse can, but a full sized horse with attitude can be downright dangerous. Going to a trainer would be money well spent and may help keep her daughter safe, not something any of us want to compromise on. It shouldn't take too many lessons, and a professional can teach her how to safely & correctly deal with her horse.

Jan


----------



## lucky lodge (May 11, 2009)

wildoak said:


> > he is always trying to bit you,, she has tried everything you guys have suggested but still trys to bite.and she got the horse for her 13yr daughter...can anyone help....
> 
> 
> Your friend is dealing with probably close to 1000 pounds of bad manners - she needs to run not walk to a good trainer or experienced horse person in her area and get help, especially as this is a child's horse. Miniatures can certainly hurt you as any horse can, but a full sized horse with attitude can be downright dangerous. Going to a trainer would be money well spent and may help keep her daughter safe, not something any of us want to compromise on. It shouldn't take too many lessons, and a professional can teach her how to safely & correctly deal with her horse.
> ...






thanks


----------



## buddysmom (May 13, 2009)

I wanted to add an update, I have been working with him since Saturday, and have noticed a huge difference! I was not spending enough time with him, and he knows he is not supposed to bite. Now I don't feel like it is an agressive thing, he is so playful. He tries to nip at me and then does this little buck dance and just wants to play. When I say no, he moves his head away and stops trying to bite. So we are making progress. I am working with training him on what is okay and what is not. Thanks so much for all of the advice! I just did not know what to do, and wow I am amazed at his progress in just a few days! I gave him a bath today, and REALLY made him mad. He has not had a bath all winter long. He is soooo soft! And so cute! I don't have any clippers yet, and he was so fuzzy from winter(omg his fur is like 6 inches long!!!) so I took some hair cut scissors out there (I know I am such a dork) and gave him a hair cut--a bad one--but hey he is not so fuzzy lol. I need to take a picture of him to post on here to show you guys. But I need to clip him first, he has such a bad hair cut right now, lol!


----------



## krissy3 (May 14, 2009)

I believe most of it is because he is at that "magical" age of being a little so and so.. When he bites you make him believe that it WILL be the last time he wants to do that. If he kicks you grab his leg, and hold it up maybe even let him become off balance, possibly fall, something that is a consequence for him, one he wont forget.. if you cant do this because he is too strong ..then geld him , but the training still goes. My little girl was a biter , ...every 1 year old that i have seen is a biter for a short time , they out grow this , but will out grow sooner with some consequences....training training training ,,,with love


----------



## krissy3 (May 14, 2009)

for the Quarter horse...2 1/2 year untrained horse for a 13 year old daughter...I suggest in upgrading the medical coverage...sorry but that was NOT a good idea. By the way my friend Allison is still not awake from her coma...its been over a month....horses are dangerous people ..untrained horses are like bombs .


----------



## buddysmom (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, Krissy, he is not strong enough to overpower me, so yes I can pick up his leg, etc.




Good suggestions


----------



## buddysmom (May 14, 2009)

Update: took him to the vet today and had him gelded. I will let you all know if that helps the behavior as well. Poor guy. I feel bad for doing that to him, lol. I think mostly our issue is a lack of training though. I don't think gelding him will make a huge difference. But we will see


----------

